# Anti-Sway Bar Purpose?



## RedTiger

Hi Folks - 

New homeowner and new tractor owner. 

I have ~3 acres of VERY rough terrain (hilly, rocky, etc...) that I'm looking to landscape on my own over time, so I got a DGS 6500. 

First day I was 'discovering' the spots I could mow easily and the spots I couldn't - getting the deck stuck on a hump several times times (even had to tow my tractor off of a steep hill I lost traction on). After a few minutes I found an "L" shaped metal bracked and two bolts in the grass. A little while later I looked under the back and saw a metal bar hanging down. I took the bar off completely and finished the grass.

Long story short, according to the parts manual the bracket and arm comprise the anti-sway bar and bracket for the deck (the "L" shaped bracket apparently attaches to the tractor frame). Apparently I pulled the bracket bolts clean out of the nuts (saw parts of the thread still in the bolt), and bent the arm (don't ask...) 

My question is - what is the anti-sway bar for? Is it absolutely necessary? Like I said, I cut the rest of the grass without even noticing anything was wrong, so it's apparently not affecting the cut at all. I should probably mention that due to the terrain, I operate at low speeds mostly.

-rt


----------



## jd3203

I amy be wrong but I believe the sway bar(s) keep the deck in alignment with the tractor thereby keeping the deck from swinging enough to hit the tires. If the tires are hit, tire damage is an absolute and distruction of the mower is a possibility.

Can't say for sure if you will have a problem since you ran the tractor/mower without the bars with no problems. I had problems (as in tire damage) when I did the same thing with a mower attached to a MF TO-30.

Good luck.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

get a toro or a simplicity thats all I have to say. but hey those tuff torq hydros in those are very strong


----------



## RedTiger

jd3203 - That sounds unpleasant.. but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## john walsh

*Craftsman "L" bracket for deck*

This part is one that I have had to weld on both my 46" and my wife's 42" Craftsman rider. It is made of soft, low-carbon steel and in both cases broke at the bend. In both cases, it was broken for a while (rust at break point)and I only found it after inspecting for other things and on my wife's, when checking blades and finding deck would rock side-to-side more than it should. Fix was to add material at the bend when being rewelded. BTW, my frame was cracked almost all of the way thru at the "L" brackets attachment point ON MY 46"(cheap, thin frame material, with too many punched holes in it). Added material to frame before welding it. too! CHECK YOURS!


----------



## wjjones

RedTiger said:


> Hi Folks -
> 
> New homeowner and new tractor owner.
> 
> I have ~3 acres of VERY rough terrain (hilly, rocky, etc...) that I'm looking to landscape on my own over time, so I got a DGS 6500.
> 
> First day I was 'discovering' the spots I could mow easily and the spots I couldn't - getting the deck stuck on a hump several times times (even had to tow my tractor off of a steep hill I lost traction on). After a few minutes I found an "L" shaped metal bracked and two bolts in the grass. A little while later I looked under the back and saw a metal bar hanging down. I took the bar off completely and finished the grass.
> 
> Long story short, according to the parts manual the bracket and arm comprise the anti-sway bar and bracket for the deck (the "L" shaped bracket apparently attaches to the tractor frame). Apparently I pulled the bracket bolts clean out of the nuts (saw parts of the thread still in the bolt), and bent the arm (don't ask...)
> 
> My question is - what is the anti-sway bar for? Is it absolutely necessary? Like I said, I cut the rest of the grass without even noticing anything was wrong, so it's apparently not affecting the cut at all. I should probably mention that due to the terrain, I operate at low speeds mostly.
> 
> -rt



As mentioned it keeps the deck in alignment with the tractor which keeps the belt tensioned, cut level, etc all working the way it is supposed too. If run this way very long you will snap the deck belt i have seen it happen before, and your links, etc will get bent up over time.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

MTD's are loaded with those - theres 4 main ones for making the deck 'float' and 2 for lifting it- theres also a large plate on the back for centering the deck - if any one of those gets bent or falls off- itll twist the deck out of position and either break the belt, the deck will hit the tires or will scalp the lawn.

Id pull the deck off and go thru the lift system , make sure all the bolts are tight.


----------



## dyt4000

Wow...4 year old thread resuscitated...lol


----------



## wjjones

gt6000 said:


> Wow...4 year old thread resuscitated...lol



:lmao:....:lmao:....:lmao:.... I thought it was kinda old too but it lives again.. good info though..


----------

